# Lacing a flyer crosswise???



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How is this done?
I'm working on some Merino that I picked up recently, and having some issues. It may be the fiber, which will just royally tick me off, but it may be me. I'm trying to go for a two ply lace weight. I've got things all set, and when I can get a bit on the bobbin, it looks great! But every few inches or so, it breaks off at the orfice. Very frustrating. I've back off on the tension a bit, but someone on another forum, mentioned lacing across the flyer. She said her spinning was much more even, and just in general alot better. 
How is this done?
I'm on Seraphine, my Polonaise, and for the life of me can't wrap my brain around just what this other woman is telling me to do. My flyer has hooks on the opposite sides, One set on top and one on the bottom.
Thanks for any help ya'll can give!:cowboy:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Take your spun end of the fiber on the bobbin, pull it out a bit ,say 1 foot. Wrap it around on hook on the one side of your flyer,then go directly and wrap over a hook on the opposite side flyer hook. Then pull it thru your orifice. Spin. You might even have to zig zag back and forth until you get it how you'd like. Oh, I just reread, your flyer hooks are on opposite sides of the flyer, now I have to go try this on my one wheel.....I'll try to figure it out in action.....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I wraped the yarn part of the fiber around the bottom flyer hook, then brought it up over the bobbin and hooked it arround the top flyer hook then out thru the orifice, It works.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:goodjob:
I GET IT!!!
Thanks 7ThSwan!!:bouncy:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Can you show us a picture?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's how it looks on my flyer..I'm not sure how well you can see what I did..but it goes over one hook, then over the top to the otherside, which in my case is the underside, turn it to the top and wrap over the hook directly opposite the first one you used. Then over the rest of the hooks on that side and through the orfice.
It works great!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Cross lacing like this is sometimes used to slow the take up and allow more twist to get in the fibre before winding on. 

Let us know what effect it has for you!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

First time I encountered cross lacing it was for those reasons, Frazzle. Interested to see how it works for you, Hercsmama!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the picture. I just couldn't get the image in my mind.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing:
So glad you posted on here as I kept forgetting to come back with an update.
It does work really well for me. I'm able to be more in control of what I'm doing. My spinning does seem much more even, and just smoother somehow.


----------

